# How to Mount a .vmdk on Mac OS X



## #1 Rhapsody (Apr 13, 2009)

How do you mount a vmdk disk image?  It is formated HFS+ so Windows can't mount it.


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2009)

A quick look at wikipedia shows that VirtualBox (free form Sun) can run it - try that.

That is assuming you lack VMqware which is the program it was made in I guess.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to be able to open it and edit certain files.


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you actually try my suggestion? vBox can apparently run vmdk images which should let you edit files within them.

Do you have VMware? That is where this image file seems to have come from so that is the first thing to try.

I gave you a suggestion based on about 0.5 seconds of google/wikipedia work (not exactly hard) and your reply suggests you didn't even try my suggestions. You didn;t actually provide any particularly useful info either so I can;t really give you any more help than I already have. I would recommend you read this especially this bit.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Apr 13, 2009)

ora said:


> Did you actually try my suggestion? vBox can apparently run vmdk images which should let you edit files within them.
> 
> Do you have VMware? That is where this image file seems to have come from so that is the first thing to try.
> 
> I gave you a suggestion based on about 0.5 seconds of google/wikipedia work (not exactly hard) and your reply suggests you didn't even try my suggestions. You didn;t actually provide any particularly useful info either so I can;t really give you any more help than I already have. I would recommend you read this especially this bit.



Sorry 

I have to run a Mac program on the drive so I can do what I want, so that is why I can't use Virtualbox (Unless it can mount disk images in the host system).


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2009)

If you have VMware fusion it includes a vmdk mounter, just right click and hit open with...>VMDK mounter. Else there is a downloadable  windows mounter at http://www.vmxbuilder.com/vmware-diskmount-gui/ - can't see a method to mount it under OS X other than the tool that seems to come with Fusion.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks

I guess I'll have to find another way.


----------



## jambo28 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi there, i'm really struggling to mount this on my mac after unzipping on a pc any idea?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2010)

Use VMware Fusion if you need it on a Mac, jambo28.
Create a VM of the OS and specifics that you know of that VMDK - so e.g. Windows XP if that is what the vmdk disk is for. The OS for the new VM needs to be of the same OS as the OS on that vmdk file (or as close to it as possible). 
After it's been created, point the VM to the vmdk for it's HD. 
If it's set for a wrong OS, e.g. Linux when the vmdk contains the hd for XP it won't be able to work with it.


----------



## Christian.Merca (Jan 10, 2011)

Once you have installed virtualbox, you have command line tools that come with it to allow virtual drives file formats translation:
$ VBoxManage  internalcommands  converthd [-srcformat VDI|VMDK|VHD|RAW]
            [-dstformat VDI|VMDK|VHD|RAW]
            <inputfile> <outputfile>
       converts hard disk images between formats

Hope it helps. Ch.M.


----------



## obama6493 (Feb 16, 2011)

ora said:


> If you have VMware fusion it includes a vmdk mounter, just right click and hit open with...>VMDK mounter. Else there is a downloadable  windows mounter at http://www.vmxbuilder.com/vmware-diskmount-gui/ - can't see a method to mount it under OS X other than the tool that seems to come with Fusion.



Thanks

I guess I'll have to find another way.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2011)

obama6493, if you are actually in this thread for finding a solution to the technical problem #1 Rhapsody asked help for two years ago, there are plenty of other methods described between the first post and your post in this thread. So perhaps you can find some other ways by just reading this page.


----------

